# Bad Joke



## SnoBear (Aug 1, 2007)

Just replaced a failing Tivo with a new R-16. I've played with it for a couple of days and all I can say is YOU'VE GOT TO BE KIDDING!!!

I guess I'm stuck with it for the time being, so my first question is - I was able to easily switch between Sat1 and Sat2 with the Tivo, which enabled me to swap between two shows and still skip commercials using the buffers.

Can't figure out how to and what is up with this "Active" channel nonsense.

Thanks for any assistance

Brad


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

You are referring to the Tivo feature of Dual Live Buffers. That feature does not exist on the R16 and was only recently implemented on the HR2x series as Double Play (90 minute buffers, but deactivates after 2 hours of non-use).

The Active Channel was DirecTV's first implementation of interactive features on their DVR. Most of the interactive features are available on the HR2x series, although the R16 does have ScoreGuide. Tune to a channel that is a sports channel (ESPN, ESPNews, etc.) and then hit the Red button. You should see scores for sports and it will also show you what channel the game is currently being aired on.

- Merg


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

SnoBear said:


> Just replaced a failing Tivo with a new R-16. I've played with it for a couple of days and all I can say is YOU'VE GOT TO BE KIDDING!!!
> 
> I guess I'm stuck with it for the time being, so my first question is - I was able to easily switch between Sat1 and Sat2 with the Tivo, which enabled me to swap between two shows and still skip commercials using the buffers.
> 
> ...


The only good DirecTV SDDVR is DirecTV's R22 which is now discontinued you can find some on EBay(always check receiver ID# with DirecTV before getting one).The R22 has all the features of the HR2xs(except high definition resolutions and video settings) and does not require the HD Access fee.Good Luck!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> The only good DirecTV SDDVR is DirecTV's R22 which is now discontinued you can find some on EBay(always check receiver ID# with DirecTV before getting one).The R22 has all the features of the HR2xs(except high definition resolutions and video settings) and does not require the HD Access fee.Good Luck!


For all practical purposes, the R22 IS an HD DVR as customers will NEVER SEE ONE shipped to/installed on an SD-only account UNLESS they live in a market where the locals are only in MPEG4. And that doesn't happen very often any more because an R22 on an account without HD Access will display irksome gray bars on the screen when decoding an MPEG4 signal. Legally-OWNED (not leased) R22's are very rare and most for sale on eBay are ineligible for reactivation as they were leased and not returned.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> For all practical purposes, the R22 IS an HD DVR as customers will NEVER SEE ONE shipped to/installed on an SD-only account UNLESS they live in a market where the locals are only in MPEG4. And that doesn't happen very often any more because an R22 on an account without HD Access will display irksome gray bars on the screen when decoding an MPEG4 signal. Legally-OWNED (not leased) R22's are very rare and most for sale on eBay are ineligible for reactivation as they were leased and not returned.


Actually, the R22 is not shipped out anymore at all by DirecTV. For users in MPEG-4 markets, they now receive an HR2x series receiver and are allowed to activate it without HD service if they currently only have SD service.

The only way to get an R22 now is to purchase (lease) one from a retailer (if they still have any in stock) or to purchase an owned one from ebay/CraigsList.

- Merg


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> Legally-OWNED (not leased) R22's are very rare and most for sale on eBay are ineligible for reactivation as they were leased and not returned.


I OWN not lease 3 R22s (2 100s and 1 200) and an HR22-100


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> I OWN not lease 3 R22s (2 100s and 1 200) and an HR22-100


Lucky you....... 
Maybe one day I'll be so lucky.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

LOCODUDE said:


> Maybe one day I'll be so lucky.


Indeed....


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> I OWN not lease 3 R22s (2 100s and 1 200) and an HR22-100


When the new DirecTiVo comes out 1Q2010 the whole R22/HR2x line will be obsolete so don't rejoice too much....


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

ThomasM said:


> When the new DirecTiVo comes out 1Q2010 the whole R22/HR2x line will be obsolete so don't rejoice too much....


But, only if the "new" unit is absolutely bug free. There's no guarantee about that.


----------



## 4120 woodrow ct (Oct 12, 2009)

ThomasM said:


> When the new DirecTiVo comes out 1Q2010 the whole R22/HR2x line will be obsolete so don't rejoice too much....


I don't know about that... I have had both and now I am quite partial to my hr23


----------

